# New to this forum



## Pembroke (6 mo ago)

If this is in the wrong area please let me know where to go with request:: I'm looking for a 3.5 inch sighted barrel .22cal. for a berretta 948. I have the 6 inch and would like to have the shorter one also. Thanks in advance for all info given. Pembroke


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

You might be S.O.L. on that barrel. I did a search and did not see anything. 

You do have one option though- IF you prefer the 3.5 barrel to the 6. Simply cut it off. Yep- a drastic move, but in the end- you get the shorter barrel.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana! Hope you are able to find the barrel your looking for.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I am definitely going to Texas...someday........


----------



## Pembroke (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the welcome from all. I don't think I'm interested in cutting off the 6 inch barrel I have. Still looking for that short barrel for now. What about gunsmiths in your area that deals in hand guns? If by chance anyone finds one PLEASE let me know.


----------

